
Steve Jobs wouldn't have apologized for Apple Maps, and Tim shouldn't either - donohoe
http://qz.com/9440/why-steve-jobs-wouldnt-have-apologized-for-maps-and-tim-cook-shouldnt-have-either/
======
johansch
Wow. We may have a worthy competitor to John Gruber here.

